# Coke vs Pepsi



## x-man (Aug 1, 2007)

C & C welcome!


----------



## Cero21 (Aug 1, 2007)

I love the setup and the idea.  Somehow to me everything looks a little dark though.


----------



## eravedesigns (Aug 1, 2007)

lmao thats awesome but ya it took me long to take in the whole image because it was dark enough to the point where i had to scan each can to see if it was pepsi or coke...maybe play with levels a bit more but the idea is fantastic.


----------



## loopy (Aug 1, 2007)

ha take that pepsi. Nice shot.


----------



## DSLR noob (Aug 2, 2007)

As a native to Atlanta GA (we invented coke) I am happy to see the outcome of this photo.


----------



## x-man (Aug 11, 2007)

Thank your all your comment!


----------



## lifeafter2am (Aug 11, 2007)

Very creative, I like it!  Coke can only with with Sprite's backup!


----------



## The Phototron (Aug 12, 2007)

Simply ingenious, but yeah work on the lighting, with that clear it'll be a master piece.


----------



## chrisb2794 (Aug 22, 2007)

Shoot one of the cans with a .22 or something smaller for more effect. Lighting too.


----------



## NikonD40x@Denver (Aug 22, 2007)

How about The "Coke" After Party


----------



## dakkon76 (Aug 25, 2007)

LMAO!! Nice shot from the Coke afterparty!!

Great idea there x-man  Those look like the old style cans with the pull tops that they haven't sold in the US since the 70's don't they?


----------



## x-man (Aug 27, 2007)

dakkon76 said:


> LMAO!! Nice shot from the Coke afterparty!!
> 
> Great idea there x-man  Those look like the old style cans with the pull tops that they haven't sold in the US since the 70's don't they?



Thank for your comment. This is old style cans. Still selling in asia.


----------

